# Power of 8' Black Hole Challenger Bank 801H rod



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

We developed Challenger Bank 701L for fluke, 731M and 761MH for tog and 731H for deep drop and tuna last year and they become very popular among serious fishermen..

Now we are introducing 8' Black Hole Challenger Bank 801M, MH and H models in 2016.

I don't think you can find any rod which is lighter and stronger than Black Hole Challenger Bank rods. 
If you see this video, you will agree. The new 8' Challenger Bank blank weighs only 6.1 oz ( the rod weighs about 10 oz), but it can withstand 30kg (66 lb) pressure. 
The rod is pretty stiff. When I landed 200 lb bigeye with 7'3" Challenger Bank H model, it didn't give much bend except tip section. 
The rod should be excellent for popping tuna or AJ in Gulf of Mexico


----------

